

Passive income for grandparents - rreyes1979

I am a senior software developer and I would like to build something that would allow my grandparents to receive a small passive income (between $600 and $1000 a month would be great, but anything is better than nothing). Any ideas? I would be willing to spend between 2 and 3 hours a week to maintain it after building it. Thanks in advance :-)
======
mapster
Have they considered buying a small ecommerce site, preferably one that sells
digital products? If you are willing to put in time, better to train them on
the store platform and SEO/marketing end.

------
ericthegoodking
About a review site for products that people of their age could find useful.
The site could earn money through affiliates (e.g amazon e.t.c).They would
have to write the reviews for each product.

------
nmbdesign
I was thinking about such thing in a global way, for all old people that have
a lot of free time to be able to earn some money, but havent come up with any
good ideas unfortunately :(

------
davidsmith8900
\- I've never tried it, but I've heard that a porn site is very lucrative.
Just get some nice videos, ads and your good. It shouldn't be that hard to
maintain.

~~~
davidsmith8900
\- But you'll need alot of traffic. Also it is very competitive.

~~~
rreyes1979
How much traffic would be required to get $600 a month?

~~~
davidsmith8900
\- I really don't know but here are some links that can help you:

a. [http://www.businessinsider.com/how-to-make-hundreds-of-
thous...](http://www.businessinsider.com/how-to-make-hundreds-of-thousands-
per-year-owning-a-porn-site-2013-8)

b.
[http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20061121202548AA...](http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20061121202548AAXMCh0)

c. [http://www.bloggerheads.com/porn-
report/](http://www.bloggerheads.com/porn-report/)

d. [http://www.blackhatworld.com/blackhat-seo/black-hat-
seo/4460...](http://www.blackhatworld.com/blackhat-seo/black-hat-
seo/446011-worth-starting-new-porn-adult-website.html)

e. [http://howtostartpornsite.blogspot.com/2013/01/starting-a-
po...](http://howtostartpornsite.blogspot.com/2013/01/starting-a-porn-
site.html)

